# Kenjutsu, Iaijutsu, Aikijujutsu classes Boston Samurai Arts



## Walter Wong (Aug 1, 2007)

Moderator,

Please delete this thread.  Posted this as a double in error.  Thank you.

Regards,
Walter


----------

